# OpenSuse: Verständnisfrage zum Autostart



## mschlegel (27. Oktober 2007)

Servus

Ich habe hier im Forum schon ein paar Themen bezüglich *Autostart* gefunden, allerdings habe ich als Linux-DAU  eine etwas speziellere Frage.

Ich habe ein Script welches mir alle Dienste started die für HylaFax nötig sind (hab ich natürlich nicht selbst geschrieben). Nun wird, auf der Homepage des Scripts, erwähnt dass man dieses Script entweder unter */etc/init.d* oder */etc/rc.d* abzulegen. Beide Verzeichnisse enthalten bei OpenSuse (10.3) exakt die selben Dateien? 

Daher die Frage: wohin mit den Startscript(en)? Ich habs dann einfach mal in das init.d gelegt und neu gestartet, aber da hat sich nix getan.

Also wollte ich das Script manuel starten und jetzt bekomme ich (als root) die Meldung *Permission Denied* (das würde ja auch erklären warum beim booten nix passiert ist). Sicherheitshalber habe ich mit chown den Benutzer root wieder  eingetragen aber ich bekomme immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Oktober 2007)

Die Startscripts werden in der Regel in /etc/init.d abgelegt und dann im entsprechenden RunLevel-Verzeichnis (z.B. /etc/rc5.d fuer RunLevel 5) verlinkt.
Zusaetzlich muessen die Scripts auch noch in /etc/rc0.d und /etc/rc6.d fuer Shutdown und Reboot verlinkt werden.

Dass Du keine Rechte hast das Script auszufuehren koennte daran liegen dass das Script nicht mit Ausfuehrrechten versehen ist. Die Scripts in /etc/init.d haben meiner Erfahrung nach (und ein kurzer Check hier unter Fedora 7 hat dies bestaetigt) die Rechte 755.


----------



## mschlegel (28. Oktober 2007)

Danke



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Die Startscripts werden in der Regel in /etc/init.d abgelegt und dann im entsprechenden RunLevel-Verzeichnis (z.B. /etc/rc5.d fuer RunLevel 5) verlinkt.
> Zusaetzlich muessen die Scripts auch noch in /etc/rc0.d und /etc/rc6.d fuer Shutdown und Reboot verlinkt werden.



Meinst du mit verlinken so etwas 
	
	
	



```
ln -s verknüpfung ziel
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Oktober 2007)

mschlegel hat gesagt.:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau sowas meine ich.


----------



## mschlegel (28. Oktober 2007)

Muss bei der Verlinkung auch ein *start* oder *stop* Parameter für das Script übergeben werden (je nach Runlevel)? Oder erkennt das System das selbstständig?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Oktober 2007)

Das wird von SysVInit erledigt. Darum brauchst Du Dich nicht zu kuemmern.


----------

